# Need opinion please



## angdeer (Mar 29, 2010)

Looking for a wonderful treatment center for thyroid cancer. My good friend of over 12 years was just told that she has stage 1 thyroid cancer. She was lucky enough to have found this but also wants to beat it for good.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello! Sorry about your friend. However thyroid cancer is cureable and I have heard (parden the statment for no cancer is a good cancer). Thyroid is the better type of cancer to have if having cancer. Please forgive me if I have not phrased this correctly for I do not! mean to nor want to offend. Just want you and your friend to feel a little better about the cancer situation.

Where is your friend located? I might have some info. or locations, but my computer crased and all my info went with it. However I might have some info stored on other sites.

Meanwhile, the most important issue is that the thyroid surgeon has done or does many thyroid surgeries per year. A specialiest.

If we don't here from you, good luck to your firend and yourself.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi there!! Yes, thyroid is the "good" cancer (as hateful as that phrase can be). You actually don't need to go to a cancer center for thyroid cancer treatment. Most oncologists will recommend that you use an Endocrinologist for this as they know more about thyroid cancer than oncologists! Surprising, I know. Surgery and RAI is usually all that is necessary for treatment of thyroid cancer. There is no chemo or radiation! Isn't that wonderful??!! Your friend would best be helped by an Endocrinologist and ENT surgeon for removal of the thyroid. Please feel free to ask any other questions and be sure to tell your friend about our site! We'd love to see them as well!


----------

